# How to do web stats?

## audiodef

I'd like to start tracking visitor stats on my site. How do you recommend this be done?

----------

## chiefbag

Use Google Analytics

http://www.google.com/analytics/

Or else use Awstats to create your own reports.

----------

## audiodef

Heck with Google.   :Razz: 

I'll check out Awstats. It looks pretty good. Thanks!   :Cool: 

----------

## JC99

I am currently using Google Analytics, AWStats and Webalizer. They all give different results so I don't know which one to believe.

Example:

Webalizer says 3107 total hits (253 visitors)

AWStats says 38581 hits (513 visitors)

Google Analytics doesn't mention "hits" but says 154 visitors

----------

## rjack

Different vendors yield different measures.

BTW, when comparing data from different analytics providers:

1. check that you're comparing data from the same time frame

2. check the vendor metric definitions. How Google Analytics defines a visior? How AWStats?

3. choose the analytics provider you like the most and stick with it.

----------

## audiodef

Assuming the time frames are the same, that's just wrong. There were exactly x hits and exactly y unique human visitors (weeding out bots and such which should be easy to identify). There shouldn't be any disagreement about this. Should I even bother with stats if this is how it's done?    :Confused: 

I guess various products being off by a few wouldn't bother me, but by a few hundred?   :Shocked: 

----------

